# Updates *pic heavy*



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Well I currently have 54 kits ranging from 5wk old weanling down to 7 days with 3 more litters due in the next week then I should be done till late November. I'm very happy with the progress I'm seeing as far as size and tail sets and I'm getting lots of satins. Unfortunately I have an over abundance of colored rumps non of which are very well marked also I'm not making very good progress on colors or markings. I've got one champagne tan buck that I'm keeping an eye on his belly color is darker than mom's and he has a nice clear band on his stomach but it gets thinner over the back. I also have a lot of bandeds which would be great if the color extended down and round the belly. I've noticed a couple of little one who are getting weird hair coat kind of thin and crimped looking so I'm wonder if they might be fuzzies or hairless carriers I might try and breed a few of them either back to their parent or to each other and see what happens. Well here they are with my world famous horrible photography skills.









I'm fond of the RY here he actually has a decent tail set









This little one is out of my favorite doe. 

















A pile of mice. 


























lots of poor diluted blacks these ones are foxes which may explain the diluted top coat.









one of the mice from the above photo above this lots of yellow hairs on the edges.









diluted black and mock chocolate colored rumps









These two are very lightly marked brindles I think the top one is a blue brindle and the bottom is a satin black brindle.









Really excited about this one I think it's a variegated or roan colored rump


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

This one is real cute. Looks like a Border Collie mouse. :lol:


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the last picture is not variegated. What were the parents?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Father Silver agouti mother is banded black


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish I could see a blowup of the two little brindles. They are very interesting!


----------

